# Home based, from PA, looking to sell custom t-shirts online (eBay and possibly Big Cartel) and to friends - What forms needed to do this on up and up



## Pittsburgh Joe (Aug 9, 2010)

Quick question:

Considering starting home based t-shirt printing business with my own designs, cool public domain images, etc. and selling my t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. on eBay and Big Cartel. I'm based in Pennsylvania. What forms, fillings, licenses, do I need to have to make sure my business is on the up and up? Again, I am NOT looking to start off opening a shop and doing a bunch of bulk prints for events, etc. Just trying to sell my own designs, slogan t-shirts, prints, etc. online ONLY (eBay and Big Cartel to start).

Can someone fill me in on what I need to fill out? Looking for a kind of checklist. 

Do I need tax ID? Sellers permit? LLC set up? Just want to make sure I'm legally good for tax purposes and if someone would question a design or whatever and try to sue me that my personal assets are not at risk.

Thanks in advance for any input and advice. Really much appreciated!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This should be a good start for you: Starting a Business in Pennsylvania | Business.gov


----------



## Pittsburgh Joe (Aug 9, 2010)

Rodney said:


> This should be a good start for you: Starting a Business in Pennsylvania | Business.gov


Thanks, Rodney. Good starting point for sure.


----------

